# Hello from Manitoba



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

:welcomesign:To AT!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Jonathan. Have fun here.


----------



## Greenstick (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Jonathan,

Welcome to AT!

From reading your story, it sounds like you have the archery bug alright. There's lot's of good folks and plenty o' information on AT, so dig in and enjoy.

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

*Welcome to AT*

:wav:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Jon Umpherville (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome folks!

Does anyone have any suggestions on reading for a beginner, online articles, books to purchase, youtube videos. Anything and everything would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## TEAM LANDRETH (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome, and hello from the Peg!


----------



## BowArmory Girl (Nov 22, 2010)

*Just wanted to stop by and say Hi !!
* *Hope your Holidays are GREAT !*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------

